# Williams %R indicator



## Observer (2 December 2004)

Could anyone please help me (as i'm new to this game) by filling me in on the history and value of the W%R indicator used in Yahoo.com charts under tech analsis, also any advice which indicators are best for the options market.
keep smiling
Observer


----------

